# Trichorhina tomentosa,



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am looking to buy a culture of Trichorhina tomentosa, woodlice.
Any info would be great.
Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I got plenty of them. I sell for $8 ea. They dont ship well, but your ewelcome to stop by or meet up. I live in Maryland (Zip 21787) I also have 3 other types as well (spanish orange, muscorum spp. and dwarf striped).


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Why do you have to be in northern MD  May I be able to talk you out of a culture of each at some point in the near future in a MADS meeting doesn't occur soon?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

No problem. Just shoot me a PM. Will also be vending Sat at the Havarde grace show.


----------

